# Misc.spring observatiions



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

1. Everyone has cabin fever! I was out west of the lake today getting some fresh air and exercise and popping a few caps then stopped at Cabela's on the way home. Did a little clean up because I have to work on the 26th but it was like spitting in the ocean. Anyway the RVs were like mosquitoes in Utah County. It was like the first good weather of the year and spring break or something. Where is everybody going? 
2. The guy at the gun counter at Cabelas was dummer than a post! I knew more about guns than he did.
3. The old motor home that has been camped out there all winter is still there. Any one know anything about it? Please clean it up with the rest of the trash on the 26th.
4. I think I may have a touch of the fever myself.  :shock: And a quick glance at the stream flows tells me that I am afraid my favorite early spring fishing spot is going to be scratched for this year (Middle Weber). 
5. The silver lining may be that my hands ( recovering from carpel tunnel surgery) are finally feeling well enough to enjoy some shooting and ATVing until the snow melts in the high country........................................... maybe sometime in August. :? 
6. Now what would make me feel really good this spring would be to get a Wasatch Mountain limited entry elk permit. :?: :!: :?: :!:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

campfire said:


> Now what would make me feel really good this spring would be to get a Wasatch Mountain limited entry elk permit. :?: :!: :?: :!:


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------

